# Heater/A/C Control Cable



## goldenes (Apr 12, 2007)

I recently bought a '92 Max with 100K. It seems like a pretty decent ride, though it does have the VTC problem talked about in the forum.

One thing wrong with it is the lever on the dash that controls the heat and A/C. The lever is broken off, and it feels like the cable it operates is stuck.

Is it difficult to replace the cable? Is there an aftermarket for the lever?

Thanks.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

goldenes said:


> I recently bought a '92 Max with 100K. It seems like a pretty decent ride, though it does have the VTC problem talked about in the forum.
> 
> One thing wrong with it is the lever on the dash that controls the heat and A/C. The lever is broken off, and it feels like the cable it operates is stuck.
> 
> ...


no and no
you'll need to replace the whole control head.
been there, done that, working on the sequel :fluffy:


----------

